# ABU Garcia Fantasista Yabai & Rocksweeper ab 209,90€



## tackle-import.com (19. Dezember 2008)

Hier kommt unser Weihnachtsknaller:

Alle ABU Fantasista Yabai & Rocksweeperruten zu absoluten Hammerpreisen (zwischen 209,90€ & 299,90€)! 

Highend Spinnruten zum besten Preis in Deutschland!















http://tackle-import.com


----------

